# 50mm aps-c



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a Sony nex-7 which has an APS-C sensor. I hear people talking about using 50mm lenses but do they use that size because they are using full frame sensors with it? Since a 35mm on my camera is about the equivalent to a 50mm on a full frame should I be looking into a 35mm instead or is there something unique about the 50mm that doesn't matter about the sensor size?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2013)

I personally find that a 50mm lens still is a 50mm lens on APS-C. It's just cropped in the middle. I use 50mm more than any other lens because I am most familiar with 50mm from film.

But that said, I think a fast 35 is probably better suited.


----------



## Kolia (Jul 2, 2013)

There is nothing special about 50mm lens.

The FoV of a 50mm on a FF camera will match the average human perspective. With your NEX you will want a 35mm to get a similar result.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2013)

Kolia said:


> There is nothing special about 50mm lens.



Bokeh is traditionally more appealing at a lower price point, but with APS-C, many modern, fast 35mm lenses are more than suitable at relatively low prices.



> The FoV of a 50mm on a FF camera will match the average human perspective.



With one eye closed. 35mm is closer to the human FOV, while 50mm is closer to magnification - on 35mm format naturally.

(note that due to our stereoscopic vision, magnification is directly relative to FOV)


----------



## JDFlood (Jul 3, 2013)

I prefer a 35mm on my full frame and a 23mm or there-a-bouts on my APS-c. Unless you are photographing people I find this FOV and DOF to be ideal "normal lenses" for landscape, street, architecture. I hear most pro photographers ( not portrait) also use this. The standard 50mm came from a standard for light duty around home kinda of amateurs shooting of the family. So it became you fathers Oldsmobile... And has persisted as an urban myth. I recommend trying wider, if your not shooting heads, you'll find nice dDOF. JD


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 3, 2013)

The focal length just depends on what you want to do with it. I like my 50mm on my aps-c for portraits since its a 75mm equivalent. But if you want something that will render what is close to a 50mm on FF then get a  35mm. If you want a 35mm equivalent then get a 24mm. They make a really awesome Zeiss 24mm f2 in a e-mount for nex. 

SLR magic also makes a 35mm f1.7 thats good quality and uber cheap.


----------

